# 2022 Domane + HP



## IcySwan1 (May 26, 2021)

I can't see where the HP is available in 2022. The website just shows LT models. What is up?

Mike


----------



## Dinosaur (Jan 29, 2004)

The Trek website shows 2021 Domane + HP only. Several online bike shops advertise 2022 Domane + HP. My guess is there is no change from the 2021 models. You can shoot an email to Trek directly. They should get back to you in a few days. Or call a store that sells Trek bikes. The big difference is the price went up....


----------



## IcySwan1 (May 26, 2021)

Talked with Trek dealer. Says Trek is only saying the models will be released soon. And that is sounds like there may be some changes.


----------

